# looking for a few pieces for a fastback



## sasafras (Nov 4, 2012)

My so has a ramshorn fastback and is needing a rear 5 speed rim, stick shift and either a wald or schwinn ramshorn handlebars. Any one have any of these items I would appreciate it. Here is what he is putting together. We stuck a 3 speed on it so he could ride it.


----------



## Terminator-Fox (Nov 8, 2012)

Call Blue Moon Bikes 815-899-3100


----------



## KevinM (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a shifter and overload tube. Kevin


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 7, 2012)

*5 speed rim*

I got an extra 5 speed rim i'll part with, Thanks Dx


----------

